# College football talk!!!!!



## owls84 (Sep 18, 2009)

This thread is for all the good ole TRASH TALKING. I for one am a TEXAS fan. I realize they have a tough road with a lot of sleeper teams that could on any day show up and surprise them but I am picking TEXAS and USC in the Championship game this year. Texas winning. 

By the way HKTidwell Texas Tech don't have a prayer this year. I bet they loose to Baylor.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah Texas will probably get beat again this year and not make it to a championship.  Then we will have to hear how it is unfair, and they should have qualified yada yada yada.    One good thing about Stoops he doesn't whine like UT.  Count down till the Mad Scientist takes the field 30 hours baby!

For the Record the SEC powerhouse where?  Try the Big 12 for real competition, I'm actually looking forward to Baylor this year. If they make as many improvements as the previous year they may become a team worth watching.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 18, 2009)

WHAT!!!! Did you just say Bob Stoops don't whine??? That is the most obserd thing I have ever heard. Stoops can't stay off the field he is complaining so much to the refs. I do think the SEC is better then the Big 12 this year but I think they will beat each other causing Flordia to miss the National Championship.


----------



## Zack (Sep 18, 2009)

Florida vs USC in the championship game.
Tebow wins another Heissmann.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 18, 2009)

Rubbish you speak!!!!


----------



## david918 (Sep 18, 2009)

I bet the Aggies win tomorrow


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 18, 2009)

Stoops is the biggest crybaby outside the SEC.  All of the SEC coaches except ol' boy from Vandy are babies.  

As far as best conference, I think that changes every week, but it definitely ain't the SEC.  They get easy nonconference schedules, with this year being a little better than average, most of their bowl games in their own territory, and more money than anybody else, and more NCAA sanctions as well.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 18, 2009)

I just wish there were MORE Mac Browns in the Big 12!

*BOOMER SOONER!*


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 18, 2009)

This seemed like the perfect place to post this.







The 7:30 clock may be a countdown till the next arrest.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 18, 2009)

LMAO!:beer:


----------



## JTM (Sep 18, 2009)

david918 said:


> I bet the Aggies win tomorrow



yea i'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 18, 2009)

JTM said:


> yea i'm pretty sure they will.



That is one team I never bet for or against.  They can beat the best and lose to the worst.


----------



## JTM (Sep 18, 2009)

indeed.  the chances we'll win 3 games in a row is almost nil.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 18, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> The 7:30 clock may be a countdown till the next arrest.



Now that's funny right there- I don't care WHO you root for!


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 20, 2009)

GO FROGS.....................:beer:


----------



## david918 (Sep 20, 2009)

david918 said:


> I bet the Aggies win tomorrow



Man I need my own prediction show ,Final Aggie38 Aggies 30


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to Texas.  I will now be rooting for the Sooners :S  and I can't stand Oklahoma.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't think I could ever force myself to root for the Sooners.


----------



## Zack (Sep 21, 2009)

No argument about who's #1 this week.


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 21, 2009)

Couldn't agree more   Florida is Number 1.

What surprised me about the new list: I expected Miami to move up to at least number 5 with the way they have played.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zack said:


> Florida vs USC in the championship game.
> Tebow wins another Heissmann.



Well that is one prediction WRONG!!!


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I don't see Tebow winning the Heisman again this year either


----------



## Zack (Sep 23, 2009)

You could be right, HK.  He didn't look very good against Tenn.


----------

